# Unusual Surefire E2D lens: Did Surefire offer these?



## JCD (Apr 17, 2013)

I recently acquired an E2D with what appears to be an aspheric lens. (I think that's the correct term.) I've never seen another E-series lens like it. Typically they have windows, not lenses. Did Surefire ever offer E2D bezels with such a feature?

It is an earlier E2 model, with three flats plus a round side opposite the clip, and it has a witness mark.


----------



## Illum (Apr 17, 2013)

E2Ds first came out with rounded windows, then a couple years later became identical to the E2e. Back in 2003 ALL E2Ds had this window style.


----------



## JCD (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks. That's interesting. What was the logic behind using a rounded window in that model?


----------



## angelofwar (Apr 18, 2013)

JCD said:


> Thanks. That's interesting. What was the logic behind using a rounded window in that model?


Same logic as why they used it in the U2. And the same reason an egg is stronger on the top and bottom, instead of the sides. A rounded glass lens is harder to break than a flat one. They still use it on the U2, but I guess due to the smaller size of the E-series, it wasn't much of an issue, so they went with a flat one.


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Apr 18, 2013)

What these guys said. They are pretty cool. I've bought up a few of them. I like the way they look.

If you decide to let this one go, keep me in mind.


----------



## JCD (Apr 18, 2013)

angelofwar said:


> Same logic as why they used it in the U2. And the same reason an egg is stronger on the top and bottom, instead of the sides. A rounded glass lens is harder to break than a flat one. They still use it on the U2, but I guess due to the smaller size of the E-series, it wasn't much of an issue, so they went with a flat one.



Aha! That makes sense. At first glance, I thought it might have something to do with the beam profile, but this E2 beam does not look drastically different from those of my other E2s. Increasing the strength of a _strike_​ bezel makes perfect sense, even if it is overkill on such a small light.



jamesmtl514 said:


> What these guys said. They are pretty cool. I've bought up a few of them. I like the way they look.



It is a cool looking light. I picked it up because of the older body; I didn't notice the rounded lens until after it arrived, hence this thread. Do yours have Axxxxx or Bxxxxx serial numbers?

Thanks, everybody, for the info!


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Apr 18, 2013)

I have one of each, A and B


----------

